# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  سنة مهجورة: الذكر بعد الانتهاء من تلاوة القرآن

## أحمد بن سالم المصري

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أما بعد:
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، قَالَتْ : مَا جَلَسَ رَسُولُ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم- مَجْلِسًا قَطُّ، وَلاَ تَلاَ قُرْآناً، وَلاَ صَلَّى صَلاَةً إِلاَّ خَتَمَ ذَلِكَ بِكَلِمَاتٍ، قَالَتْ: فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، أَرَاكَ مَا تَجْلِسُ مَجْلِساً، وَلاَ تَتْلُو قُرْآنًا، وَلاَ تُصَلِّي صَلاَةً إِلاَّ خَتَمْتَ بِهَؤُلاَءِ الْكَلِمَاتِ ؟
قَالَ: (( نَعَمْ، مَنْ قَالَ خَيْراً خُتِمَ لَهُ طَابَعٌ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْخَيْرِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ شَرّاً كُنَّ لَهُ كَفَّارَةً: سُبْحَانَكَ [اللَّهُمَّ] وَبِحَمْدِكَ، لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ، أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ )).
تخريج الحديث:إسناده صحيح:
أخرجه النسائي في "السنن الكبرى" (9/123/10067)، والسمعاني "أدب الإملاء والاستملاء" (ص75)، وابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي في خاتمة "توضيح المشتبه" (9/282).
والزيادة بين معقوفين للسمعاني وابن ناصر.
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في "النكت" (2/733): [إسناده صحيح].
وقال الشيخ الألباني في "الصحيحة" (7/495): [هذا إسنادٌ صحيحٌ أيضاً على شرط مسلم].
وقال الشيخ مُقْبِل الوادعي في "الجامع الصحيح مما ليس في الصحيحين" (2/128): [هذا حديثٌ صحيحٌ].
وقد بَوَّبَ الإمام النسائي على هذا الحديث بقوله: [ما تُختم به تلاوةُ القرآن].
قلتُ: ولقد شاع في زماننا هذا ختم تلاوة القرآن بقول: "صدق الله العظيم"، وهذا الذكر ليس له أصل في الكتاب ولا في السنة، وقد عدَّه أهل العلم من البدع.
وأقول لإخواني: أحيوا هذه السنة، وأميتوا هذه البدعة.

----------


## أحمد بن سالم المصري

هذا هو الموضوع السابق مع بعض التعديلات.

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أما بعد: فإنَّ إحياء السنن النبوية من أعظم القربات إلى الله، فَعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ ، قَالَ: (( مَنْ دَعَا إِلَى هُدًى كَانَ لَهُ مِنْ الأَجْرِ مِثْلُ أُجُورِ مَنْ تَبِعَهُ لا يَنْقُصُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ أُجُورِهِمْ شَيْئًا )).[رواه مسلم].
فإليكم أحبتي في الله، هذه السُّنة التي غفل عنها كثيرٌ من الناس:
يُسْتَحَبُّ بعد الانتهاء من تلاوة القرآن أن يُقال:
((سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وَبِحَمْدِكَ،لا  َ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ، أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ)). 
الدليل: عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، قَالَتْ : مَا جَلَسَ رَسُولُ اللهِ  مَجْلِسًا قَطُّ، وَلاَ تَلاَ قُرْآناً، وَلاَ صَلَّى صَلاَةً إِلاَّ خَتَمَ ذَلِكَ بِكَلِمَاتٍ، قَالَتْ: فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، أَرَاكَ مَا تَجْلِسُ مَجْلِساً، وَلاَ تَتْلُو قُرْآنًا، وَلاَ تُصَلِّي صَلاَةً إِلاَّ خَتَمْتَ بِهَؤُلاَءِ الْكَلِمَاتِ ؟ قَالَ: ((نَعَمْ، مَنْ قَالَ خَيْراً خُتِمَ لَهُ طَابَعٌ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْخَيْرِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ شَرّاً كُنَّ لَهُ كَفَّارَةً: سُبْحَانَكَ [اللَّهُمَّ] وَبِحَمْدِكَ، لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ، أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ ))([1]).

وقد بَوَّبَ الإمام النسائي على هذا الحديث بقوله: [ما تُختم به تلاوة القرآن]. 
ــــــــــ
([1]) إسناده صحيح: أخرجه النسائي في "السنن الكبرى" (9/123/10067)، والطبراني في "الدعاء" (رقم1912)، والسمعاني في "أدب الإملاء والاستملاء" (ص75)، وابن ناصر الدين في "خاتمة توضيح المشتبه" (9/282).
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في "النكت" (2/733): [إسناده صحيح]، وقال الشيخ الألباني في "الصحيحة" (7/495): [هذا إسنادٌ صحيحٌ أيضاً على شرط مسلم]، وقال الشيخ مُقْبِل الوادعي في "الجامع الصحيح مما ليس في الصحيحين" (2/128): [هذا حديثٌ صحيحٌ].

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزاكم الله خيرًا على الفائدة.
غير أني أرى أن هذا الموضوع - بهذه الصورة - كان أولى به أن يطرح في مجلس "الحديث وعلومه" للتباحث في طرق الحديث وتغاير ألفاظه، ومن ثم الحكم على جميع جُمله.
وذلك أن جملة "وَلاَ تَتْلُو قُرْآنًا" ليست في جميع روايات هذا الحديث.
بل هي زيادة في بعضها.
أما إن أردت الأدعية التي تقال بعد ختم القرآن، فالأمر فيها أوسع من ذلك، والأدعية التي يمكن أن تقال كثيرة، وقد عقد ابن الجزري في آخر كتاب "النشر" بابًا حافلا في الأمور المتعلقة بالختم، ختمه بقوله:
(وأما ما صح عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من الأدعية الجامعة لخيري الدنيا والآخرة ...)
وذكر قرابةَ خَمسة عشر حديثًا.
وهنا رابط فيه الكلام على مثل موضوعكم:
http://www.way2jannah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=744

وقد رددت على الأخ في حينه بهذه المشاركة:



> في الحقيقة، أنا راجعت أصل الحديث (كفارة المجلس) في السلسلة الصحيحة، ثم راجعت كلام الإمام ابن حجر في النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح، وتخريج الإمام العراقي لهذا الحديث عن ثمانية من الصحابة، وراجعت "عمل اليوم والليلة للنسائي" ووجدت:
> - أصل الحديث له طرق كثيرة جدا ومتابعات.
> - زيادة (تلاوة القرآن) في رواية هذا الحديث أندر من الكبريت الأحمر.
> - في حديث ابن مسعود الذي في الصحيحين أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال له: حسبك.
> ففي نظر البعض أن المسنون أن تقول: (حسبك) - وهذه يعني فيها أخذ بالظاهر جدا دون مراعاة ملابسات الموقف.
> وأنت ترى أن المسنون بعد التلاوة: دعاء كفارة المجلس، وهذا لم تثبت - عند العبد الضعيف - صحته لمخالفته لطرق الحديث الأخرى.
> وأظن أنه يمكن لمن يقرأ القرآن أن يقول ما يعبر به عن استحسانه لهذا الكلام المعجز، أو الدعاء لقارئه، هذا في الأصل لا شيء فيه.
> يعني كأن هناك من قرأ أو سمع فقال: ما شاء الله - ما أحسن هذا الكلام - صدق ربنا عز وجل - صدق الله العظيم وبلغ رسوله الكريم.
> ثم انتقى الناس واستحسنوا قول القائل: صدق الله العظيم.
> ...


وأما الكلام على "صدق الله العظيم" فقد فُتِح هذا الموضوع في ملتقى أهل التفسير، وتتابعت عليه المشاركات حتى بلغت إلى هذا الوقت (110) بدون المحذوف.
على هذا الرابط:
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1332

والكلام فيها - بحق - لا يكاد يصل إلى غاية.
وفقك الله.

----------


## أم سلمة هويدي

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

هل عندكم من شيء في هذا الموضوع؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

هذا  الحديث المعروف بحديث كفارة المجلس روي عن جمع من الصحابة ولا يخلو إسناد  منها من ضعف، وما يخص بحثنا هو طرق حديث عائشة التي وقعت فيها زيادة تلاوة القرآن، ففي: (أنيس الساري  في تخريج  وَتحقيق الأحاديث التي ذكرها الحَافظ ابن حَجر العسقلاني في فَتح البَاري). 
وأما حديث عائشة  فله عنها طرق:
الأول: يرويه الليث بن سعد واختلف عنه:
-  فقال غير واحد: عن الليث عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن الهاد عن يحيى بن سعيد  الأنصاري عن زُرارة  بن أوفى عن عائشة قالت: ما كان رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - يقوم من المجلس إلا قال "سبحانك اللهم ربي وبحمدك، لا إله إلا  أنت، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك" فقلت: يا رسول الله، ما أكثر ما تقول هؤلاء  الكلمات إذا قمت؟ فقال "إنه لا يقولهنّ أحد حين يقوم من مجلسه إلا غفر له  ما كان في ذلك المجلس"
أخرجه النسائي في "اليوم والليلة" (398) وأبو سعد السمعاني في "أدب الإملاء" (ص 75) وأبو موسى المديني في "اللطائف" (89)
عن شعيب بن الليث بن سعد
والطحاوي في "شرح المعاني" (4/ 290) والإسماعيلي في "مسند يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري" (تهذيب التهذيب 3/ 324 - 325)
عن عبد الله بن صالح المصري
والحاكم (1/ 496 - 497)
عن يحيى بن عبد الله بن بكير المصري
وأبو سعد السمعاني (ص 75) وأبو موسى المديني (89)
عن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم المصري
كلهم عن الليث به.
قال الحاكم: صحيح الإسناد"
وقال الذهبي: على شرط الشيخين"
قلت: رواته ثقات إلا أنّ الشيخين لم يخرجا رواية يحيى بن سعيد عن زرارة بن أوفى عن عائشة، وما أظنّ زرارة سمع من عائشة، والله أعلم.
- وقال قتيبة بن سعيد البلخي: ثنا الليث عن يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن الأنصاري عن رجل من أهل الشام عن عائشة.
أخرجه النسائي في "اليوم والليلة" (399)
وتابعه ابن وهب عن عمرو بن الحارث والليث عن يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن زرارة الأنصاري عن رجل من أهل الشام عن عائشة.
أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم في "العلل" (2568)
وإسناده  ضعيف للرجل الذي لم يسم.الثاني: يرويه أبو سليمان خلاد بن سليمان الحضرمي  ثني خالد بن أبي عمران عن عروة عن عائشة أنّ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - كان إذا جلس مجلسا أو صلى صلاة تكلم بكلمات، فسألت عائشة عن  الكلمات، فقال "إن تكلم بخير كان طابعا عليهن إلى يوم القيامة، وإن تكلم  بغير ذلك كان كفارة له: سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك، لا إله إلا أنت، أستغفرك  وأتوب إليك"
أخرجه أحمد (6/ 77) والنسائي (2/ 60 - 61) وفي  "الكبرى" (1267) وفي "اليوم والليلة" (308 و 400) والطبراني في "الدعاء"  (1912) والبيهقي في "الشعب" (620) وأبو سعد السمعاني (ص 75) وأبو القاسم  الأصبهاني في "الترغيب" (736) من طرق عن خلاد بن سليمان به.
قال الحافظ: إسناده صحيح" النكت 2/ 733
قلت: وهو كما قال.
الثالث:  يرويه عمرو بن قيس الكوفي عن أبي إسحاق عن الأسود عن عائشة قالت: كان رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا قام من مجلسه قال "سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك،  لا إله إلا أنت، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك" فقلت: يا رسول الله إن هذا لمن أحب  الكلام إليك، قال "إني لأرجو أن لا يقولها عبد إذا قام من مجلسه إلا غفر  له"
أخرجه أبو أحمد العسال في كتاب "الأبواب" (النكت 2/ 734)
قال الحافظ: إسناده حسن"
قلت  أبو إسحاق السبيعي مدلس وقد عنعن، وكان قد اختلط، ولم أر أحدا صرّح بسماع  عمرو بن قيس منه أهو قبل الاختلاط أم بعده.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وفي نزهة الألباب في قول الترمذي «وفي الباب» (6/ 3489)
 وأما حديث عائشة:
فرواه عنها عروة وزرارة.
* أما رواية عروة عنها:
فرواها النَّسائيّ 3/ 71 وفي اليوم والليلة ص 310 والطبراني في الدعاء 3/ 1657:
من طريق خلاد بن سليمان عن خالد بن أبي عمران عن عروة عن عائشة أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان إذا جلس مجلسًا أو صلى صلاة تكلم بكلمات فسألت عائشة عن الكلمات فقال: "إن تكلم بخير كان طابعًا عليهن إلى يوم القيامة وإن تكلم بغير ذلك كان كفارة له سبحانك اللهمَّ وبحمدك لا إله إلَّا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك".
وقد اختلف فيه على خالد فقال عنه من سبق كما تقدم خالفه عبيد الله بن زحر في إسناده ومتنه إذ قال عنه عن نافع عن ابن عمر وابن زحر ضعيف وخلاد ثِقَة فالعمدة على خلاد والسند من طريقه حسن إذ خالد حسن الحديث.
* وأما رواية زرارة عنها:
ففي اليوم والليلة للنسائي ص 309:
من طريق الليث عن ابن الهاد عن يحيى بن سعيد عن زرارة عن عائشة قالت: ما كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقوم في مجلس إلَّا قال: "لا إله إلَّا أَنْتَ أستغفرك وأتوب إليك" فقلت: يَا رسول الله ما أكثر ما تقول هؤلاء الكلمات إذا قمت؟ فقال: "إنه لا يقولهن أحد حين يقوم من مجلسه إلَّا غفر له ما كان في ذلك المجلس".
وقد اختلف في إسناده على الليث فقال عنه شعيب ولده ما سبق خالفه قتيبة إذ قال عنه عن يحيى عن محمَّد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن الأَنْصَارِيّ عن رجل من أهل الشَّام عنها. والسند على أي الوجهين لا يصح إذ في الأول لا سماع لزرارة من عائشة وفي الثاني فيه رجل المبهم وقتيبة أقوى في النفس من شعيب).

----------

